# GENEVA | Les Vernets | 80m | 26 fl | App



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

New housing development for 1,500 dwellings.

Lot: 48,000 sqm

Construction: Losinger Marazzi

Architects: Fruehauf Henry & Viladoms

Investment: 650 million Swiss francs.

Divisare by Europaconcorsi


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The State of Geneva designated the investors that will realise the project: 1500 dwellings on the existing barrack site.










Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The people of Geneva will soon vote on the disputed proposal of a 20 million Swiss francs credit to move the army’s barracks from the future construction site to the outskirts of the city.


















Press (FR): Tribune de Genève


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The credit has been approved today but the relocation schedule still has to be defined, the future army’s installations to be built in a foreseeable future.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The local neibourhood plan (PLQ) will be validated in 2017 for a delivery of the first dwellings around 2022-2023, after the army’s relocation towards 2019-2020.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

The local neighbourhood plan (PLQ) was approved. FHV is in charge of buildings C et D (resp. 86 et 50 m).










Les Vernets: https://demain.ge.ch/dossier/praille-acacias-vernets/vernets

Jundt ingénieur civil: https://www.jundt.ch/realisations/projets-en-cours/item/169340-a514-vernets---bâtiment-d.html

Press release: https://demain.ge.ch/actualite/vernets-premier-plan-localise-quartier-du-pav-est-adopte-6-09-2017


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

GD architectes and Bunq architectes won the competition for building A.


----------



## quimporte (Jan 9, 2013)

Jaccaud Spicher architectes and LRS architectes won the competition for building B.


----------

